# Fender Flares



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the web site that offers the custom fender flares, I found it but didnt save it. Pluse does anyone have the on there bike ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

LOUDERVISIONS
In fact, I was looking thru the latest HL catalog and saw his products in there.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

They are on E-Bay but a bit pricey IMO.

And think they are Moose http://mooseutilities.com/pdfs/fitments/fenderextensions.pdf and when searched online, about $120.00ish everywhere else.


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you looked at these??
Maier Makes them..


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Babbitt's have the Maier for about $150 if I remember right.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IMO, the Maier are the better looking ones.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I was looking for the custom ones that have the headlight plastic also they change the look of the bike and make it look evil


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Like these.................


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Debo Brute said:


> Like these.................


Very nice.

What kind are those?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

loudervisions I found them....yea they are sweet. I want the smooth ones but I want them in team green!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Maier the most.


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Something happened to my post. I had a link in it for Maier, I even checked it to make sure I did it right and I didnt write "Maier Makes them" how did I manage that???


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i like that pod on the the one with the flame fenders that pod looks wicked


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Those things look awesome...$250 though


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

And then another $85.00 for the pod. :34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thunderhead007 said:


> Something happened to my post. I had a link in it for Maier, I even checked it to make sure I did it right and I didnt write "Maier Makes them" how did I manage that???


sorry bro... no direct links to people who are selling atv products. Part of the negotiations with sponsors who pay for their links etc.. to be here. it's not fair to them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i like the loudervisons ones, they're mean lookin. i feel like people would try to call me a flamer though =/


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> sorry bro... no direct links to people who are selling atv products. Part of the negotiations with sponsors who pay for their links etc.. to be here. it's not fair to them.


Sorry about that, I thought I had done something crazy. Not too sharp with the computors.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I googled loudervision but nothing but someones myspace page with pics. Is there a home page or catalogue?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> sorry bro... no direct links to people who are selling atv products. Part of the negotiations with sponsors who pay for their links etc.. to be here. it's not fair to them.


Do any of our sponsors make or sell these?

I can get the Moose at the dealer for $160.00 Canadian.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

have you checked ebay.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> have you checked ebay.


Seem to be overpriced.


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

The flame ones are only available primed. I was looking at gettin the smooth ones on ebay, the seller told me that they were prepped for paint.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the Maier fender flares today. I haven't been able to find any pictures of a Brute with them, other than the ad for them. I hope I like them! With my tires completely outside the fenders, I need something! I'll have pics up as soon as I get them on. They should be here in 3 or 4 days!


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey rsb where did you order them from and a price if you dont mind, 
hope they work out good.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

I had to go to a my local Kawi dealer. Everywhere I found them online, was "out of stock/no backorder avalible. They were $197 after tax.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

I picked my flares up on the way to work the other day and will have them on tomorrow morning! I'll post before and after pics. I hung them on with tape and like them! I wasn't sure if I'd like them, but with my tires hanging out so far, I think it looked pretty good.


----------



## vtprairie (May 8, 2009)

I have the ones from Direction2 my dealer got them from parts unlimited for about 100 bucks look real nice and they took less then 20 minutes to do all 4.
here is a pic from there website, been very pleased with them.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

The ones from LOUDERVISION are $250 because ever flare is hand made. Lots of time put in to them. Same with the pod.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's the Maiers I just got. It would look better if the bike was clean, or the flares were dirty.


----------



## vtprairie (May 8, 2009)

thats a big brute do you have issues with axles or anything like that


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW I realy like those Maiers flares. They've got a Bushwacker fender flare look to them. Those are nice. I wonder if they make them for the 650 SRA? Great something eles to buy...


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

quote=vtprairie;22414]thats a big brute do you have issues with axles or anything like that[/quote]

Not really. I don't fly down the roads of coarse, but I didn't lift it all the way either. I didn't use the spring spacers on the shocks, so that it would sag and not have such an extreme angle to the axles. I made a picture showing that they are about the same angle as the stock axles were with my 2" lift. It also allows for some articulation. It rides great! My CVs don't overheat, and we ride for a mile or two at a time. The downside, I guess, is the width (62"), but It doesn't bother me anymore. 



camo650 said:


> WOW I realy like those Maiers flares. They've got a Bushwacker fender flare look to them. Those are nice. I wonder if they make them for the 650 SRA? Great something eles to buy...


http://www.maier-mfg.com/shop.cfm?P...&var2=&var3=&makeid=30&modelid=367&modelyear=

It's a 750 in the pic, but the p/o is different.


----------



## vtprairie (May 8, 2009)

looks sweet


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Rsb I like those flares alot, they do resemble Bushwacker flares for trucks.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I liked the look of the Bushwacker flares. That was the deciding factor.


----------

